# How much kibble?



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

How much kibble should my 8 week old SPOO get a day? I think I am over feeding him. Today he ate 1 3/4 cups of food and could have eaten more! I am reading though that maybe I should only be giving him 1/2 cup twice a day.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Read the back of the food bag. Most 8 wk. standards will easily eat 1.5 cups a day. 

He should be eating 3 times a day if at all possible, not 2. Divide the daily total into 3 portions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One of those "it depends" questions. I would definitely feed him three times a day, if not four at that age - the quantity depends on the kibble. Look on the packet, check with your breeder, and discuss with your vet - remember puppies' appetites tend to fluctuate according to whether they are in a growth spurt, have painful teeth, are making up for not eating much because of a few stressful days, etc, etc. I assume he has been wormed?


----------

